# Project - GA15.5DET



## kerron01 (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey guys, I have started a small project and have been gathering some parts and research for some time now. Finally it has started coming together. The Project is about turbo charging a Nissan GA15.5DE. The block is a 1999yr GA16DE and the head is a OBDI GA15DE and I'm using the 1999yr GA16DE intake manifold with injector rail and TB.

The parts allocated for the build are: EMU: Greddy Emanage blue with 3 BAR MAP sensor, injector harness, ignition harness and USB support cable. Turbo: Garrett T28 (from skyline). BOV: Turbo Smart Vee Port. Fuel Pump: JECS (RB20DET pump). FPR: Mallory Ignition 4305m. Air filter: K&N cone filter. Turbo Manifold: Custom made (40 schedule steel). Oil lines - Braided stainless steel lines. Intercooler: FC RX7 stock IT. Injectors: 370cc side feed. Radiator: double core copper/brass. Fan: slim line turbo fan (for radiator). Spark Plugs: NGK IX (heat range 6). Muffler: 2.5" in (free flow).

The combustion chamber compression was dropped and the exhaust ports were ported for better flow.

The engine is going in to a Nissan Sunny 4WD B14. Pictures will be uploaded in time to come.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Where are you located ?
Project looks like fun and a lot of work.
If you are using a GA16 block is the capacity 1.6 now?
What is the difference between the 1.5 and 1.6 Just bore ?
B14 sunny ? aren't Sunny's N series, mine was an N16, Left Rand drive or Right hand drive.
good luck


----------



## kerron01 (Oct 21, 2006)

yeah the block is from a 1.6l but the head is a 1.5l and stock ECU so i calling it project - GA15.5DET. The difference between the 1.5l and the 1.6l is bore 73.6mm vs 76mm. Yes B14 sunny and right hand drive (japan import).


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Where are you located, Singapore ? Malaysia ?


----------



## kerron01 (Oct 21, 2006)

Trinidad and Tobago (Caribbean Island)


----------



## kerron01 (Oct 21, 2006)

Pics are here trinituner.com ::: View topic - Project - GA15.5DET (Pics added)


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks for the Pics, i was going to ask what manufold you were going to use, but i see its simular to the hotshot. 
made locally ?
maybe we should get this thread moved to the GA16 section


----------



## kerron01 (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes custom made manifold done locally.


----------



## kerron01 (Oct 21, 2006)

can some one move this to the GA16de section please!


----------

